# 1959 western flyer golden flyer



## 1959WFGF (Sep 6, 2014)

was wondering if anyone knows anyone that has parts for a 1959 western flyer golden flyer. all I need to finish my project is the dual headlights with the lenses and the rear tail light. I have another 1959 western flyer golden flyer that has the remaining parts. thanks for your help!!!


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 6, 2014)

*i have one part*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61247-59-Western-Flyer-gGolden-Flyer-50th-anniversary


----------



## 1959WFGF (Sep 6, 2014)

*should have looked here first*

nice looking bike!! I should have looked here first. If so, I would have purchased yours instead of the one off ebay.  I purchased the one of of ebay for just a little less without the tail light and the tank and lights. I have another 1959 golden flyer that will complete out the project (tank with light housing).  with the restoration process I have maxed out my budget for this bike. I will not be able to purchase your bike at this time. Would you happen to know or steer me in the right direction for the parts needed (tail light, lights with lenses)? Thanks you so much for replying, it is greatly appreciated.,


----------

